# Just had my first Pre-Preg Clinic!



## Stephie (Apr 28, 2010)

After 2.5 monts of waiting, I have finally had my initial appointment! whoop! My HBa1C is 7.4 and they want it ideally 6.5 so starting from now, more tight control! Good news is I can start on my folic acid ! All in all, a positive meeting! They did mention carb counting but have also been to told to not adjust my insulin at the moment to see what patterns Im getting so Im just going to stick to my usual diet!  Whoop!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 28, 2010)

Stephie said:


> After 2.5 monts of waiting, I have finally had my initial appointment! whoop! My HBa1C is 7.4 and they want it ideally 6.5 so starting from now, more tight control! Good news is I can start on my folic acid ! All in all, a positive meeting! They did mention carb counting but have also been to told to not adjust my insulin at the moment to see what patterns Im getting so Im just going to stick to my usual diet!  Whoop!



Glad it went well, it is good your are starting on the folic acid now as you are meant to take it before how get pregers, so you will be good to go as soon as you get the go ahead. 

I got the go ahead when I was at 7.4. I had got that down from 8.6.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Stephie glad it all went well x


----------



## Stephie (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks! I did think they may give me the go ahead at 7.4 but I suppose it cant harm to get it a bit lower! They said to start on the folic acid  so like you say once I get the green light....! Saying that, my next appointment isnt for 6 weeks! Not quite sure why...?


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 28, 2010)

Wooooooooooo!!  Good luck...... 

6 weeks'll fly.....


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck and hope the hba1c reduces ready for pregnancy.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck and well done! Its proper exciting!


----------



## Smit (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Stephie, Glad you finally got your appointment. I have my 2nd one on Monday. My HB1C went up when was at general diabetic clinic 2 weeks ago, was very annoyed about it. Working hard thought to try and reduce it again.


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck with it all, my hba1c was 6.9 when Jessica was concieved *I think*. I did manage to get it down to 6.2 during the first few months then it went back up to 6.5. It sound's like your team are very proactive about getting the reduction in your hba1c so it should come down in no time at all with their help 

xx


----------

